# Tumble gold plated fingers and pins remove gold



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

A no chemical process for pins and fingers everything put into the tumbler has to be to move freely and not attached to plastic, after about 8 to 10 hours in the tumbler the gold will have been worn off.

Save the brown powder and be sure to rinse off your tumbled parts to get any gold powder that maybe still clinging loosely to the parts.

This process will not get the gold from the inside of hollow pins that have been plated both inside and out.

Gold is a soft metal, the plating used on electrical hardware is generally just flash plated, on the ram finger you;ll notice the gold has worn off in the tumbler leaving the nickel plating underneath the gold untouched.

You can purchase just the tumbler drum then build your own roller.

tumble1.png
tumble2.png
tumble3.png
tumble4.png


----------



## archeonist (May 29, 2019)

Interesting, but have you got some results yet. I would guess the gold will be smeared out.


----------



## Dr.xyz (May 29, 2019)

Looks like another failed invention.


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2019)

Oh man... no. Just no. This fails on so many levels.


----------



## kurtak (May 29, 2019)

anachronism said:


> Oh man... no. Just no. This fails on so many levels.



AGREED :!: :!: :!: 

bcgold - all I can say is :arrow: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

this has been discussed (many times) on the forum - start doing "your" research - before you post things you "think" are a better idea

or at least ask if you think its a good idea instead of presenting it as a matter of fact

Kurt


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

The gold plating or rolled gold on eyeglass's is much thicker so tumbling would be a poor choice whereas gold that is flash plated makes it the perfect candidate for tumbling.

 Physical abrasion


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2019)

Right you've annoyed me now so I'm going to say it as it is.

It's not about being a naysayer.

It's about being able to recognise when someone is talking utter rubbish. Do you not think there are many people here who have done and tried these ideas? Certain products work in a tumbler. That's why Lou uses them. Some of the products shown by you don't.  

You're making the classic mistake of assuming that you know more than the people you are posting to. Let me assure you that you do not. 

You're presenting guesswork and theory as fact with absolutely nothing to back it up. You're being called out on it and the fact that you choose to run off and blame everyone else speaks volumes. :roll: :roll: 

Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out. :evil: 

Edit for emoticons. People tell me I need to use them more...


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

anachronism said:


> It's about being able to recognise when someone is talking utter rubbish. Do you not think there are many people here who have done and tried these ideas? Certain products work in a tumbler. That's why Lou uses them. Some of the products shown by you don't.


----------



## snoman701 (May 29, 2019)

Abrasion is used when the underlying material has value that needs to be recovered and a surface leach is not effective. 

In the case of gold pins or gold filled, this really isn’t the case....on a commercial scale, it’s smelt/electrorefine, or surface leach. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

snoman701 said:


> Abrasion is used when the underlying material has value that needs to be recovered and a surface leach is not effective.
> 
> In the case of gold pins or gold filled, this really isn’t the case....on a commercial scale, it’s smelt/electrorefine, or surface leach.
> 
> ...


----------



## snoman701 (May 29, 2019)

What are you talking about?


You asked when abrasion is used, I told you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2019)

bcgold said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > It's about being able to recognise when someone is talking utter rubbish. Do you not think there are many people here who have done and tried these ideas? Certain products work in a tumbler. That's why Lou uses them. Some of the products shown by you don't.
> ...



Yes I work in precious metals recovery.


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

Keywords, hit it fast - cyanide. Surface leach with hard to obtain chemicals then disposal of spent liquors is an issue.


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

anachronism said:


> *Don't you have a day job.*



Yes I work in precious metals recovery.
[/quote]


----------



## Shark (May 29, 2019)

bcgold said:


> Do you work as an independent or for a company with a solid reputation. Or possibly just someone like my NY guy with just a fancy web page making a lot of claims in essence just a broker.



I think that should have been your first question when first engaging that conversation. At least your first question before talking down to long time, contributing members. Might even consider looking into their member status and see how long they have been around and while there do a search of the user's post's and get a feel for how relevant their over all knowledge is.

Another point, if you want to ask about how a commercial operation does things, you might consider that often such things are patented, and as such, are closely kept secret's. Therefore you might should ask such potential owner's in private if they would share that information.

Of all the members who have posted on this thread I would bet I work on a smaller scale than most, if not all of them and I would not use the suggested method for the items you have shown. There are better ways to do it. 

If I lived in an apartment, I would follow already posted advice and find another location to work. This is not a field that is for everyone and a small, crowded space (apartment building is a good example) is not a place to be trying it.`

One other thing, if you sent material out to be processed and it was done elsewhere, you might should have ask first if they processed in house or contracted it out to someone else. Things such as that is what makes this a good forum to be on, there is no better place to ask for advice on where to send materials than right here.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 29, 2019)

Why do you think that gold plating will "turn to powder" and will be "clinging loosely attached to tumbled parts"?

I would be more inclined to think that your experiment will result in gold "smeared" on the harder metal present. While it may look that plating was removed my guess is that it will be just redeposited on every other hard surface present. At least that is exactly what I observed when I tried that. It was mentioned somewhere in my thread about IC.

Truth is that I worked with a little different material than what you propose but I would bet money that end result will be the same. In my case, I "tumbled" incinerated IC chips to liberate gold bonding wires which is by a magnitude easier than your task to liberate gold plating only to end up with gold smeared all over a vessel where I was doing it and also on tiny copper pins present in concentrate.


----------



## bcgold (May 29, 2019)

patnor1011 said:


> Why do you think that gold plating will "turn to powder" and will be "clinging loosely attached to tumbled parts"?
> 
> I would be more inclined to think that your experiment will result in gold "smeared" on the harder metal present. While it may look that plating was removed my guess is that it will be just redeposited on every other hard surface present. At least that is exactly what I observed when I tried that. It was mentioned somewhere in my thread about IC.
> 
> Truth is that I worked with a little different material than what you propose but I would bet money that end result will be the same. In my case, I "tumbled" incinerated IC chips to liberate gold bonding wires which is by a magnitude easier than your task to liberate gold plating only to end up with gold smeared all over a vessel where I was doing it and also on tiny copper pins present in concentrate.


----------



## nickvc (May 30, 2019)

I will add to this discussion to state the obvious, there is a absolutely no point in having an assay done on the waste as you call when you have no idea of the starting content, which with a mixed batch of material is nearly impossible, again your dogged defense of a poor process wastes forum space and time, I fear your knowledge of recovery and refining is a little lacking.
You also complained about Legacy but even that is a dubious fact you are trying to present, the report of the company YOU posted states quite clearly that they are metal brokers, do you know what brokers do ?


----------



## patnor1011 (May 30, 2019)

I am going to save you money. There is no point to assay runoff water as that is what my waste is actually. 
I have done it, I let waste to settle and it was the finest dust I ever saw. I leached it and tried to find gold there to no avail. 
When you are careful and incinerate and crush IC to the point that ash for the lack of better term literally "dissolve" in water and is carried away on a quite long sluice then you do not need to concern yourself with a potential loss of value. It will be minuscule and I doubt a lot of people will be concerned about the loss in the ppm range. 

You pointed correctly that gold is very soft metal. That is exactly the reason why tumbler will not work on pins or fingers. 

You may want to throw your energy some other way and explore other methods which may be more promising if you are looking for non-chemical separation - like an ultrasound for example.


----------



## bcgold (May 30, 2019)

patnor1011 said:


> I am going to save you money. There is no point to assay runoff water as that is what my waste is actually.
> I have done it, I let waste to settle and it was the finest dust I ever saw. I leached it and tried to find gold there to no avail.
> When you are careful and incinerate and crush IC to the point that ash for the lack of better term literally "dissolve" in water and is carried away on a quite long sluice then you do not need to concern yourself with a potential loss of value. It will be minuscule and I doubt a lot of people will be concerned about the loss in the ppm range.
> 
> ...



If your losing ppm you have reason for concern.


----------



## rickbb (May 31, 2019)

ppm = parts per million, I'd be happy as a duck on a rainy day if I was only losing one part out of a million.  

You can blow your entire profit for a decade on chasing after that last one part out of a million.


----------



## niks neims (May 31, 2019)

Sooo isn't retroactively editing ones posts and thus scrambling whole thread heavily against forum rules? Forum's been a bit dull lately but this isn't much better:/

Is there maybe 2-week read-only option?


----------



## niks neims (May 31, 2019)

On a different note - has it occurred to anyone that Jon would make an awesome mod (you know good cop/bad cop), don't get me wrong, I think that characteristically he is a grade a a hole (but, honestly, I truly love the guy!), But that has worked for this forum before - and he is practically policing these kinds of threads anyway ... More importantly he seems to have the energy to deal with it and it would be great fun to watch


----------



## jimdoc (May 31, 2019)

niks neims said:


> Sooo isn't retroactively editing ones posts and thus scrambling whole thread heavily against forum rules? Forum's been a bit dull lately but this isn't much better:/
> 
> Is there maybe 2-week read-only option?



He should be banned for that.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 31, 2019)

niks neims said:


> Sooo isn't retroactively editing ones posts and thus scrambling whole thread heavily against forum rules? Forum's been a bit dull lately but this isn't much better:/


Thanks for bringing it to my attention Arturs. bcgold is no longer an active member.

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 1, 2019)

I second Niks idea of Jon as a mod, but I may have a sligtly more radical Idea.

During the last skirmish involving Jon, I noticed that the geographical dispersion of the mods 
are not at all very dispersed at all ;-) (actually this was probably the main trigger)

Most mods without Gøran in Sweden are Americans, they may or may not be situated in the Americas, 
I really can't say.

What about we have mods spread more evenly around the globe, so all or at least, most timezones are covered? This way these really annoying ads/things/scams are dealt with much faster I hope.

Just an Idea


----------

